# The Book to Read!



## markdchef (Jan 26, 2001)

Stupid White Men by Michael Moore (Roger & Me)

it exposes the current state of corporate America and politics for what it is

buy it at a discount at

www.amazon.com


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Sounds interesting. I was a big fan of Roger & Me as well as his show, TV Nation. Very satirical and 'punchy'.


----------

